# Calm and then very jumpy



## Nuggethedgie (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello, this is my first post. I have a baby hedgie named Nugget. I've had her for about a month and she's about 15 wks old. She just went through a huge quilling session. So the other night, I had her out on my bed with her tshirt. She usually just cuddles and snuggles around. After a while of her being with me, I lifted up the shirt and all of a sudden she stared moving around, jumping, and then she'd stop to itch, and continue to jump and run. No new smells, nothing in the environment changed... when I went to wrap her around her shirt and hold her, she jumped right out and starting running again. I finally got a hold of her and put her back in her home.
Then today I took her out much earlier than usual. She was fine for at least a couple of hours,burrowing in her shirt and cuddling. Then again I noticed she was moving around a lot, I lifted up the shirt and she's jumping, and running out again. She almost fell off the bed. And again she'd stop and itch a couple of times. I put her back in her home (didn't want her to fall off the bed) and she immediately ate and is now sleeping again. Eating/drinking fine. Pooping/peeing fine. I'm not sure if she's quilling again or if there's a quill that's bothering her. She's on fleece bedding, again no recent changes and she doesn't hiss while she's running around. And her quills are relaxed when jumping


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Check her over completely and see if you can spot any quills positioned weirdly & poking her, or anything else (sores, bites, etc.) Otherwise time to head to the vet.


----------

